# Finde einen eifachen Befehl nicht



## Mikrowelle (26. Nov 2013)

Ich habe eine Tabelledie BSP heisst mit Spalten
Nummer | Name | Vorname

Ich habe jetzt eine Nummer und will den Vornamen wissen. 

Wie lautet dazu der SQL Befehl?

SELECT Vorname FROM BSP WHERE Nummer=123

??


----------



## HarleyDavidson (26. Nov 2013)

Vollkommen richtig. Was ist die Frage?


----------



## Mikrowelle (26. Nov 2013)

ICh bekomme diesen Fehler dann

java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] 1 Parameter wurden erwartet, aber es wurden zu wenig Parameter ?bergeben.
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(JdbcOdbc.java:6964)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(JdbcOdbc.java:7121)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLExecDirect(JdbcOdbc.java:3117)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement.execute(JdbcOdbcStatement.java:337)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement.executeQuery(JdbcOdbcStatement.java:252)
	at dbc.DataBaseReader.readData(DataBaseReader.java:76)
	at controller.Main.<init>(Main.java:23)
	at controller.Main.main(Main.java:28)


Mein Code


```
Statement stmt8 = myConnection.createStatement();
             String sql = "SELECT nachname  FROM KUNDE WHERE kdnr=EK5505";
             ResultSet r = stmt8.executeQuery(sql);
```


----------



## canogretic (26. Nov 2013)

Deine Kundennummer scheint vom Typ varchar zu sein. Versuch die mal in einfache Anführungszeichen zu setzen. 

Etwa so ...kdnr='EK5505'

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyDavidson (26. Nov 2013)

Probier es mal so:


```
String sql = "SELECT nachname  FROM KUNDE WHERE kdnr='EK5505'";
        Statement stmt8 = myConnection.createStatement(sql);
        ResultSet r = stmt8.executeQuery();
```

Funktioniert das Statement im SQL-Manager?

Edit: Ich sehe, dass Kundennummer keine Nummer ist! Ist dein Wert in Anführungszeichen?


----------

